# اول منتدي دعم مسيحي للمنتديات المسيحيه



## MATTEW (17 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير علي كل الأعضاء 

انشاء الرب هيتم انشاء اول منتدي دعم فني و شامل مجاني طبعا لكل المنتديات المسيحيه 

و المشاكل التي تواجه اصحاب المنتديات بالأضافه للهاكات و الاسكربتات و الأستايلات و حل المشاكل  بالأضافه الي الهاكات المسيحيه 

انتظرونا قريبا جدااااااا

شكرا 

mr_fady


----------



## MATTEW (17 يناير 2009)

و اتمني من كل الطوري و مصصمي المنتديات المحترفين ارسال رساله خاصه ليا الانهم مطلوبين جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا فادى 
​


----------



## كرم العراق (17 يناير 2009)

الرب يبارككم و منتظريكم على نار


----------



## MATTEW (18 يناير 2009)

انشاء الله يا كرم و هيتم انشاء المنتدي و هيبقي فيه شغل كبير كمان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يقويكم ويعوض تعبكم ​*


----------



## magdy2007 (18 يناير 2009)

*هية فعلا فكرة جميلة جدا وجديدة وشئ جميل ان يكون في موقع خاص لحل المشاكل ويكون مسيحي ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويقويك أمين وياريت الكل يعاون عشان الخدمة تنجح أمين*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 يناير 2009)

*ربنا معاكم يا فادي ويبارك اعمالكم *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*ربنا معاكم ويقويكم يا فادي


ومنتظرين كل جديد منكم​*


----------



## MATTEW (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكم كلكم و انتظرونا قريبا


----------



## ava-bola (18 يناير 2009)

*MoMken?*

salam w ne3ma .. brother fady
esma7li abdi e3gbi b fekretak alra2e3a w atmana ennak te2balni m3ako

My Qualifications :
Expert in Database handling and MySql for more than 4 years experience
Secure All Editions of Vbulletin and close all weak and malicious codes
PHP Development for more than 2 years Experience
Web Design & SEO management for more than 3 years experience


ana 7awelt ab3atlak PM bs ezaher el Admin 2afel el rasa2el el 5asa

plz add this email for easy contact

LORD_EGUS********.com

NOTE: ana estalaft el 3odwia di mn a5oya el so3'ayar l2ano mafeesh w2t asagel
salam w ozkoroni fi salawatkom


----------



## ava-bola (18 يناير 2009)

this is the email one more time 
LORD_EGUS [at] h o t m a i l . c o m


----------



## MATTEW (18 يناير 2009)

ava-bola 

شكرا ليك بجد رسالتك اسعدتني 

و تم اضافه ايميلك 

mr_fady


----------



## magdy2007 (19 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جدا ليك وياريت كلنا نشارك مع بعضينا بكل الي نقدر عليه فعلا عشان نقدر نساعد بعض عشان اصلا كلنا اولاد يسوع يعني اخوات ومفيش اخ هيبخل بحاجة لاخوه ​**هرفع اسم إلهي عالى لفوق ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2009)

magdy2007 قال:


> *شكرا جدا ليك وياريت كلنا نشارك مع بعضينا بكل الي نقدر عليه فعلا عشان نقدر نساعد بعض عشان اصلا كلنا اولاد يسوع يعني اخوات ومفيش اخ هيبخل بحاجة لاخوه ​*
> *هرفع اسم إلهي عالى لفوق *​


 
كلام جميل جدا 

وياريت كلنا نعمل بيه ​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يناير 2009)

*ربنا معاكم يا فادي​*


----------



## MATTEW (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكم كلكم انتظرونا قريباااااااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*لولا ان وراك امتحان كنت قولتلك اشرحلى عشان مشفاهمه حاجه
الظاهر انا محتاجه اشترى نصف كيلو فهم  على نصف كيلو ذكاء ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك وميرسى لتعبك*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *لولا ان وراك امتحان كنت قولتلك اشرحلى عشان مشفاهمه حاجه*
> *الظاهر انا محتاجه اشترى نصف كيلو فهم على نصف كيلو ذكاء ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا معاك وميرسى لتعبك*


 

هههههههههههههههه

انت تئمري اي حاجه انتي عايزاها بخصوص الموضوع ده انا موجود و تحت امرك


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يناير 2009)

أنا معكم بالمنتدى من اول ما تفتحوهو بتمنى اقدر اساعدكم بالستايلات


----------



## MATTEW (29 يناير 2009)

faris sd4l قال:


> أنا معكم بالمنتدى من اول ما تفتحوهو بتمنى اقدر اساعدكم بالستايلات


 

طبعا يا فارس انت معانا و ربنا يبارك جهدك مقدما


----------



## MATTEW (1 فبراير 2009)

نأسف المنتدي سيتم تأخير افتتاحه نتيجه لظروف 
شكرا​


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يقويكم على قوات الظلام يا فادي


----------



## MATTEW (2 مارس 2009)

روابط المنتدي 

www.ch-support.elynbo3.com

www.ch-support.co.nr

www.ch-support.co.cc

ِكرا


----------



## MATTEW (2 مارس 2009)

و قريبا 

www.ch-support.com​


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MATTEW (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المرور و نتمني نشوفكم معانا​


----------



## menarefaat (3 مارس 2009)

*جميل جدا*​


----------



## MATTEW (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مينا و نحب نشوفك معانا​


----------



## menarefaat (3 مارس 2009)

طبعا أنا معاكم​


----------



## GogoRagheb (3 مارس 2009)

*ربنا معاكم ويقويكم يا فادي*​


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا جوجو ​


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

تم افتتاح منتديات الدعم الفني المسيحي للمنتديات 

شكرا


روابط المنتدي 

www.ch-support.elynbo3.com

www.ch-support.co.nr

www.ch-support.co.cc


شكرا ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا فادي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا حبيبي 

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## man4truth (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

العفوا حبيبي و نحب نشوفك معانا​


----------



## menarefaat (5 مارس 2009)

أنا معاكو يا باشا​


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

طبعا يا مينا واحنا مستنين مشاركاتك معانا و خصوصا في قسم ال Phpbb​


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

تم عمل دوره تدريبه لكيفيه عمل منتدي علي استضافه مجانيه 

شكرا​


----------



## lion_heart (3 أبريل 2009)

يا رب المنتدى ده يكبر عشان احنا فعلا محتاجين منتدى زي كده بس يا ريت كمان تحاولو تفتحو الاقسام عشان محركات البحث و تقدر تنشر المنتدى بشكل اكثر و اكبر على جوجل و محركات البحث الكبيرة و يتشهر اكتر و انا ممكن اشترك يعني انا بفهم على قدي و ربنا معاكم يا باشا 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

ربنا معاكم ويقويكم​


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي المرور يتم حاليا نقل المنتدي للسيرفر الجديد و حاليا يتم العمل علي الرابط الموقت 

www.ch-support.elynbo3.com

شكرا


----------



## tonylovejesus (4 أبريل 2009)

thanks


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_ربنا يبارك كل عمل خير_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## megaman (3 يوليو 2009)

حقيقى المنتدى جميل وتصميمه بسيط ورائع...
أنا يشرفنى أنضم للمنتدى الجميل والمساعدة باذن المسيح بقدر الامكان...
بالتوفيق يا مستر فادى...


----------



## bavly 7 (19 أبريل 2011)

انا اسمى كيرلس ادوارد

و انا احب اساعد انا عندى استضافة مجانية و مدفوعة اسمها

 استضافة الانبا بولا و البابا كيرلس

www.bola-kirolos.com

و انا فى خدمة اى منتدى او موقع مسيحى 

خدماتى

1 - تركيب و دعم و تصميم و تركيب هاكات للمنتديات

2 - تصميم مواقع و تركيب سكربتات

3 - اشهار المواقع و المنتديات

و ده ايميلى ارجو اضافتى حتى استطيع المساعدة

kirolosedward******.com


----------



## bavly 7 (19 أبريل 2011)

و ده ايميلى ارجو اضافتى حتى استطيع المساعدة

kirolosedward @ y a h o o.com


----------



## bavly 7 (19 أبريل 2011)

انا لقيت الروابط مش شغالة و حابب اقدم الدومين ده

ch-support.bola-kirolos.com

و المساحة 10 جيجا

لو خلصت هايذيدوا 1 جيجا كمان


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (28 أبريل 2011)

فعلا ولا رابط شغال ومفيش غير استضافة كيرلس اللي شغالة


----------



## النهيسى (28 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2011)

مش عارف ادخل على المنتدى


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2011)

الروابط مش شغاله خالص


----------

